# Those with 18 or 20ft lund alaskans, got a question for you



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Looking at getting a bigger boat for open water hunting and fishing. The only hangup I have on the alaskan is I cant find a published draft measurement, and most of the time I know the manufacturers draft measurement is off. 

What would you say your 18 or 20 ft alaskan drafts with a light load? Any help is appreciated. Thanks,
Adam


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

My guess on the 20' is a bit over a foot. Probably 12-15"


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Tiller or consol( sp)Big difference


----------



## Satcomm (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a 20' console. I'd say about a foot or so. I also have a 1648 War Eagle, and I don't think there is any appreciable difference between the two as far as draft is concerned.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I know you were asking about 18'-20' Alaskans, but my 17' probably isn't that much different as far as draft, and I would agree with Caddis...a foot or so. 

I can wade the boat around in very little water. But motoring is a whole other issue. My 50 hp Merc has to be fully in the water up to the cavitation/ventilation plate or water intake, or you get very little forward movement. So even if you have it trimmed right to that level, the skeg extends down so that you need more water depth. Add in any wave movement pushing the boat up and down, and you need even more depth. This is the reason I've used it very little on the bay the last couple of years.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I was looking at buying a used alaskan when I can find one, whether it was tiller or console. If it was tiller, the plan was to convert it to center console. I imagine the console drafts less due to more weight being forward.

Main reason Im concerned about draft is running over shallow sandbars here in NC. I couldnt find any hard numbers on draft, but I wanted to see how the alaskan compared to fiberglass bay boats that are common down here.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

If your talking draft when motoring, your motor is going to be he biggest factor. When I say a tad more than a foot, that is pushing it by hand with motor up. Motoring, I'd say 3' without having to trim.

On Pamlico, unless your going a long way in rough water, I'd think it would be hard to beat the Carolina Skiffs everyone runs.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a year 2000 alaskan, 20 footer with an 80 horse engine, side console. I draft a foot at most, not while running of course. My immediate plans are to buy a hydrolic jack plate, so that when I get in the shallows I can lift the motor up, rather than trimming it.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> If your talking draft when motoring, your motor is going to be he biggest factor. When I say a tad more than a foot, that is pushing it by hand with motor up. Motoring, I'd say 3' without having to trim.
> 
> On Pamlico, unless your going a long way in rough water, I'd think it would be hard to beat the Carolina Skiffs everyone runs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


I second the skiff. I run a 19' front v carolina and it's the only "big" boat we've been able to hunt in many spots this last year. Of course it doesn't eat the waves like the alaskan, it bobs over them like a cork. Tough boat though IMO.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Take a look at the 21' polar kraft outlander cc. I love mine and it takes the big waves ! It is a dryer ride then a 20' Alaskan.

Mike




"StinkFinger"


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

I like the idea of a skiff because they are plentiful and fairly cheap down here. Ive heard they are rough in the chop. Id hate to be fishing in the bay and have the wind kick up with 3-4 footers and have to run that in a skiff. If im off base on this thought let me know. Id also have to paint it which would kinda suck.

I found out about the polar kraft outlander last week. I like everything Ive read about it. I have yet to see one in person though. I called polar kraft to see how much water it drafts. They say 8" unloaded with a motor. I figure they are being a bit generous but I could hope for 14-18" with gear.

I also thought about finding an older 18 ft fishing boat that maybe was set up as a tiller, gutting it, and adding a center console myself. Wouldnt be that hard for me, but its hard to come across boats like that down here.


----------



## takem1 (Jan 19, 2011)

18' drafts 8" with a fishing load 
14" with a layout and 70 foam decoys

The polarkraft has a great beam the difference in loaded and unloaded isn't much


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

You can get Carolina Skiffs with all sorts of hull configurations. 3-4' waves in most any boat is not a great experience for a long run.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Adam Gibbs said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was looking at buying a used alaskan when I can find one, whether it was tiller or console. If it was tiller, the plan was to convert it to center console. I imagine the console drafts less due to more weight being forward.
> 
> Main reason Im concerned about draft is running over shallow sandbars here in NC. I couldnt find any hard numbers on draft, but I wanted to see how the alaskan compared to fiberglass bay boats that are common down here.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


they are not easy to find. I have been looking for a 20 footer. good luck


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

I had my 20' Alaskan SS for sale throught the winter but nothing came of it. Mine had a 50hp Merc and I could float in 8" empty, full 200 decoy spread and 3 guys I needed 12" to set up using a pole (spread the weight with the big guy in the bow), 18"-20" to move around bumping into gear and was comfortable running the motor trimmed up in 2 feet to get after cripples.

I just sold the 50 and repowered with a 115 Merc so I added 150lbs. I prolly need a little more water now. 

I looked at war eagle and decided that running a flat bottom through the chop on Lake St. Clair would nut be any fun. Lund at the time was also the thickest hull aluminum available, 2000. Gotta admit I have not regeretted it yet. This is the perfect duck/fishing boat for me.


----------



## Michigander456 (Apr 29, 2013)

Adam Gibbs said:


> Looking at getting a bigger boat for open water hunting and fishing. The only hangup I have on the alaskan is I cant find a published draft measurement, and most of the time I know the manufacturers draft measurement is off.
> 
> What would you say your 18 or 20 ft alaskan drafts with a light load? Any help is appreciated. Thanks,
> Adam


Before you buy a Lund check out Lowe boats. They are a great boat, and the duck hunting models are bamf. Not knocking Lund but if you are going to duck hunt in it, I would hate to spend the extra $ for the Lund name. IMO. Likewise a bigger V-style boat has a harder time getting in shallow water if you need it to. I hunted out of a 16' Deep V Smokercraft and that was a big problem we ran into. Also hunted out of a 14' V Lund, really stable and deep, which was nice for gear. 

Good luck and hope you enjoy your boat


----------



## Bay Sportfishing (Jan 13, 2008)

Be sure to check out the Starcraft Freedom series of boats. 
http://www.starcraftmarine.com/showroom/boats/utility-boats/freedom

I think you will find that you get a bigger, wider boat for a cheaper price than the Alaskan.

I have the Freedom 180T with a 90hp Mercury and I have had that boat in some really skinny water on the Saginaw Bay this past fall.


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

Really depends on how you hunt. If you need to put a layout IN your boat to run to your spot and you and 2 guys hunt divers and use 200+ decoys, I'd rather have the Lund Alaskan 18. 33" deep with a weight capacity of 1600lbs vs. 22" deep and 900lbs for the Starcraft. I'd be over capacity every time out with a Starcraft. If I hunted Mallards with my buddy in the reeds with plastic decoys ya maybe the Starcraft would be fine. I need the extra weight carrying capacity. My Lund is rated at 2200lbs. I've got a half ton with the motor and 2 other guys...

You really need to compare all the different specs not just a few then pick what you think suits your needs best. Don't let anyone tell you brand A is better than brand B. Lund, Starcraft, Crestliner, Lowe, Grizzly, War Eagle, and many more all make great boats.


----------

